# Pontevecchio Lusso seals, gaskets and kit.



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

I have bought a second hand Pontevecchio Lusso which allegedly works "well". It is however ten years old with a suspicious service record (ie. possibly none) so I have a feeling that the seals need changing. I have searched on Dr Google but not found any UK suppliers, are there any? Also does anyone know a good source to buy a tamper? Cheers


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I couldn't find anywhere in the UK. I got gaskets and other consumables, bottomless portafilter and the the gasket removal tool from a site in Italy. They post quickly via DHL but I guess with postage the price adds up.

http://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com was the site (also in English)


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

I've ordered seals for my PV Export from www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com; quick postage and parts were good. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for the help! Actually all the seals seem to be intact except a tiny leak at the sight glass which I'm gonna try some teflon tape on as a provisional fix. Compared to my gaggia classic the crema doesn't seem to be anywhere near the same. I have tried updosing and making the grind finer as well as reducing the pressure (to 1.1 - it was 2.5).

Any other tips?


----------

